# R.I.P Patch the Jack Russell



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Today we decided our dog Patch was suffering too much, he was diagnosed with Kidney Disease last month and we kept him as long as we could however it got to the point where he could no longer walk a few steps without collapsing. He was having seizures on a daily basis and today he collapsed in the garden. His suffering was ended at around 3PM today, goodnight and hope you are in a better place..

Patch Falling Asleep - YouTube
My Dog Patch - YouTube


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Rip Patch. Mot easy when you have to put your dog to sleep. We had to put our boxer dog Muskett to sleep 2 years ago, as he was going blind. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

At least he is not suffering anymore, I can't begin to imagine what it is like to lose a dog... RIP Patch you will be missed by your loving owners: victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------

